# Forum > MMO > Runescape > [Release] Rabot Client - RuneScape 3 NXT Bot Client - Check it out!

## RabotC

*Bitchute Video:*
Rabot Client - Beta

*Discord:*
Rabot

*Site:*
RABOT | The #1 RuneScape(R) 3 Bot Client

*Forum:*
Rabot

Overview of the client:
RabotClient - ImgShare.io

Thanks!

----------

